# Doing abs wont get you anywhere?



## Milos_97 (Oct 14, 2016)

Is that true?If you want a ripped abdomen you only need to watch out on your diet?


----------



## CardinalJacked (Oct 14, 2016)

abs are just like any other muscle. If you wanna build it up and show, then you gotta work them


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Ab workouts increase the fullness of the muscle belly, sure. Doesn't do you any good if you've got too much fat to show it.


----------



## ron1204 (Oct 14, 2016)

They are just harder to show since most ppl store most their fat in that area. That's why ppl say abs are made in the kitchen.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 14, 2016)

U can have great abs and never do a crunch.. It's all diet until u can see them.. Once u can see them that's when I like to start training them


----------



## stonetag (Oct 14, 2016)

I've noticed having sex in the missionary position gives me a hell of an ab burn...serious!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 14, 2016)

stonetag said:


> I've noticed having sex in the missionary position gives me a hell of an ab burn...serious!



Sounds like you probably have an anterior pelvic tilt. Stretch that psoas out.


----------



## snake (Oct 14, 2016)

If you want little skinny boy abs, don't work your abs and diet down. If you want a set of meaty man abs, work them and diet down.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 14, 2016)

I do squats and deads for abs


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 14, 2016)

snake said:


> If you want little skinny boy abs, don't work your abs and diet down. If you want a set of meaty man abs, work them and diet down.



I actually like smaller abs then big blocky ones


----------



## stonetag (Oct 14, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Sounds like you probably have an anterior pelvic tilt. Stretch that psoas out.


Ever rode a horse? I suspect that would.do it..lol!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 14, 2016)

stonetag said:


> I've noticed having sex in the missionary position gives me a hell of an ab burn...serious!



See I notice when I'm on bottom and trying to slam all three inches inside her while she rides me destroys my abs. Always sore the next day


----------



## BigJohnny (Oct 14, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> See I notice when I'm on bottom and trying to slam all three inches inside her while she rides me destroys my abs. Always sore the next day


Gets me everytime too, X!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 14, 2016)

And my glutes are on fire. Lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 14, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> And my glutes are on fire. Lol



That's why Pillar includes glute bridges in all his programs....


----------



## FordBoss302R (Dec 4, 2016)

alot of stuff you already do in the gym work your abs without you even knowing it, eating right is what tones you and brings out the abs, if you want to make them bigger and show better thats when you hit abs hard just like any other muscle.


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 4, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I actually like smaller abs then big blocky ones



Yeah, I remember you saying that on your Grindr profile.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 7, 2017)

If you have fat on your abs then it is true. Your belly will appear bigger. First you will need to get rid of the fat, after that you can build the muscle and show off your awesome abs. Good luck


----------



## Live2Train (Jan 13, 2017)

I never do abs.  I do a lot of high intensity training along with a lot of standing compound lifts while keeping the core tight the entire time.  You don't have to do crunches to have abs I can guarantee that.  Then again, I might be lucky, because I stay cut and around 10-12% BF all the time without keeping a strict diet or doing any cardio.


----------



## Mathews (Feb 25, 2017)

Man, getting abs by doing ab exercises is one of the worst myths out there. Doing crunches or ab machines will not get you abs for sure. We all already have them - and if you don't have the fat to cover them you'll see them just fine. Doing ab exercises will not remove this fat. Proper diet will. You can always work your core through squats, lunges, deadlifts, push ups, planks... strong core is a foundation of a strong body! You don't need a single crunch fot that, hah


----------

